# Unterschlupf für Igel



## uwe jur. (24. Sep. 2011)

Hi,
ich hoffe das mir geholfen werden kann, auch wenn Igel nicht schwimmen können

Also,
ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten häufiger einen Igel im Garten der mich jeden Abend, wenn ich auf der Terrasse eine Zigarette rauche, wie eine Katze an-faucht. Der schafft es immer wieder mich dabei zu Erschrecken. Jetzt ist es ja so das die Tage kürzer werden und der Winter schneller vor der Tür steht als man denkt. 

Meine Frage:
was kann ich dem Igel zum überwintern bauen damit es ihm auch im nächsten Jahr gut geht? ich hab im Netz schon gelesen das man einen Haufen aus Laub usw. bauen kann, nur habe ich so etwas nicht im Garten. 
Kann man nicht einfach eine Kiste mit Stroh bauen?


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Uwe, google mal unter Igelhaus, da gibt es etliche Sachen fertig zu kaufen oder als Bausatz. 

generell ist es gut, nicht immer alles ganz aufgeräumt zu haben, hier und da mal nen paar zweige liegen zu lassen etc. 

Gruß Wuzzel 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> generell ist es gut, nicht immer alles ganz aufgeräumt zu haben, hier und da mal nen paar zweige liegen zu lassen etc.
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



*Das musst du mal meiner Frau erzählen*




Ich werde dann mal nach dem Haus schauen.

Uwe


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

So, hab jetzt was gefunden. Sollte wohl eigentlich nur eine Kiste von etwa 30x30cm sein und der Eingang etwa 10x10cm. Die Kiste mit Stroh oder Heu füllen.

jetzt stellt sich für mich aber noch eine Frage:

auf einer Seite habe ich gesehen das in dem Haus eine schalle mit Futter gestanden hat. Ich habe aber nichts genaues dazu gefunden ob man jetzt noch Futter in das Haus stellen soll/muss.


----------



## Nori (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Also ich habe fast jedes Jahr ne Igelfamilie - heuer sind sie auch schon da (allerdings sind es nur 3 Junge, letztes Jahr waren es 8 ).
Sie bauen sich ein Nest unter einem Nadelbaum, dessen Äste fast bis zum Boden reichen - von Außen ist das Nest nicht zu sehen - sie nehmen Zweige und Laub dafür.
Ich füttere sie mit Nassfutter für Katzen und mit Haferflocken - ist ein putziges Bild wenn die Herrschaften fast minutengenau zum Abendessen antreten (mit sehr lautem Schmatzen) - unabhängig davon wann ich den Napf hinstelle - die haben scheinbar eine ganz sensible "Innere Uhr". 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Uwe,

also - Heu und Stroh lass weg. Wenn Du die Kiste an einer geschützten, ruhigen Stelle - also nicht grad mitten auf der Terrasse - aufstellst und das Laub nicht auf den Kompost tust, sondern unter die Büsche fegst, dann polstert sich der Igel - sofern ihm der Standplatz gefällt, die Hütte selbst aus. 

Futter hat in der Hütte nichts zu suchen, denn wenn er winterschläft, dann schläft er und das Zeug gammelt vor sich hin. Du kannst an einer geschützten Stelle - möglichst an einer krähenunfreundlichen Stelle eine Schale mit Katzennassfutter aufstellen und morgens kontrollieren. Ist sie leer und Du trittst in kleine schwarze Würstchen, dann wurde sie angenommen. Vorsicht bei hellem Teppichboden - die Würstchen sind farbecht. Je nach Alter und Kondition sollte sich der Igel zwischen November und Dezember zurückziehen und zwar bis März/April.

Wichtig ist auch eine Trinkgelegenheit, bei der der Igel nicht in den Teich fällt! Aber bitte nur Wasser  -  *MILCH IST FÜR IGEL TÖDLICH!*

Hier noch etwas Lesestoff: http://www.pro-igel.de/merkblaetter/merkblaetter.html

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23863/?q=igel


----------



## StefanBO (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



uwe jur. schrieb:


> auf einer Seite habe ich gesehen das in dem Haus eine schalle mit Futter gestanden hat. Ich habe aber nichts genaues dazu gefunden ob man jetzt noch Futter in das Haus stellen soll/muss.


In die Kuppel bzw. das Haus zum Überwintern gehört kein Futter! Welche Seite war das denn?

Es gibt im Netz auch Bauanleitungen für Igelfutterhäuser, mit schmalen Gängen im Inneren, die zum Futter führen, das sind aber verschiedene Sachen!


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

So, hab mir jetzt eine Kiste zusammengebaut. Bilder werde ich auch hier mal einstellen.
Die Kiste werde ich in der Nähe von meinem Brunnen aufstellen. Die Stelle ist windgeschützt und ruhig. Ich hoffe das der kleine die Stelle annehmen wird. 
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich im Garten kein Laub. Ich dachte das Heu auch geht ansonsten habe ich ja auch die Möglichkeit mir in Nachbars Garten etwas Laub zu besorgen. 





@StefanBO@
Das mit dem Futter im Haus war auch eine Anlage mit 2 Gängen. Die Seite hab ich bei Goggle gefunden als ich nach Bauanleitungen gesucht hab.


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Uwe,

Du hast vermutlich - sowie Stefan schon schrieb - ein Futterhäuschen gefunden. Das kannst Du im Frühjahr aufbauen, wenn Du Igel füttern willst, ohne dass andere "Mitesser" in die Quere kommen. 

Wenn Euer Garten so "nackig" ist, wird der Igel wohl kaum sein Quartier hier aufschlagen, sondern ist eher auf der "Durchreise". Die kleinen Racker legen in der Nacht auf  Futtersuche schon größere Strecken zurück. Es kann gut sein, dass er sein Quartier schon längst ein paar Gärten weiter hat, wo es nicht so aufgeräumt ist.


----------



## uwe jur. (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

@blumenelse@

Hi,
der Garten ist nicht gerade "nackig" aber ich habe dort keine großen Bäume die Laub abwerfen. 
Ansonsten gib es bei mir im Garten:
Honigbienen ( Bienenkiste ) genügend Sträucher, Teich, eine Hecke von 10m usw. 

Falls der Kleine eine Wohnung sucht, dann kann er einziehen


----------



## uwe jur. (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

So, jetzt steht das Haus seit drei Tagen. Ich habe jeden Abend eine kleine Portion Katzenfutter vor das Haus gestellt und diese Nacht ist es verzehrt worden. 
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ob es nun eine Katze oder der Igel war.
Im Internet hab ich gelesen das die Kleinen einen schwarzen Haufen machen. Nun habe ich 1Meter vom Igelhaus einen Haufen gefunden den ich aber nicht zuordnen kann. 

Kann jemand den Haufen bestimmen ob das von einem Igel oder einer Katze ist


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Eindeutig Igel.


----------



## uwe jur. (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Echt? wow, was machen die Dinger für ein Haufen
das ist ja super! dann ist der also zumindest schon mal am Haus gewesen. Dann hoffe ich nur noch das der Igel auch bald einzieht und sich in der neuen Wohnung wohl fühlt.


----------



## steffenK (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Katzen verscharren in der Regel ihre Hinterlassenschaften. D.h. sie machen entweder ins Beet, wo sie gut buddeln können, oder verscharren auch auf dem Rasen den Haufen. Wäre der Haufen von einer Katze, läge herausgerupftes Gras drauf.
Unser Kater hat bei seinen Geschäften erst mal eine Vertiefung gebuddelt, dann reingemacht und wieder zugebuddelt.
Von daher stehen die Chancen gut, dass es zumindest keine Katze war. Wie sieht es aus mit einem Marder?

Igelk*cke ist ziemlich scharf, so dass sich dein Rasen bald braun verfärben dürfte um diese Stelle, wenn du den Haufen nicht weg machst...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## uwe jur. (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

@steffenK@ 

dann lasse ich den Haufen einfach mal liegen und schau was mein Rasen macht! 

Wenn es keine Katze war, dann denke ich aber auch das es der Igel gewesen ist. Ausser Igel und Katzen habe ich im Garten noch nichts anderes gesehen, wobei das nichts bedeutet. 
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. 

Ich werde Euch berichten


----------



## uwe jur. (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Mal ein Zwischenstand:

Ich habe jetzt jeden zweiten Tag etwas Katzenfutter vor das Haus gestellt. Morgens ist das Futter immer gegessen worden ( der Igel? ) 

Das Haus ist nicht bewohnt, zumindest sieht es nicht so aus. Ich hab jeden Tag mal ins Haus geschaut aber nie den Igel gesehen

Was meint Ihr? ob der noch einzieht?
 jetzt geht ja das Sauwetter los und bald muss der sich doch um eine Unterkunft kümmern.   

Uwe


----------



## Christine (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Uwe,

je nach Größe haben die noch Zeit. Ist doch erst Anfang Oktober. 

Aber Du kannst ruhig jeden Tag was zu fressen hinstellen.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hey Uwe,

ich glaube nicht das der Igel in das Haus einzieht. Du hast Dir zwar viel Mühe gegeben, aber der Standort ist nicht unbedingt das was der Igel will. Steht zu frei und wird im Winter sicher auskühlen.
Kannste das Haus nicht zwischen die Sträucher stellen und bissel mit Strauchschnitt ringsrum anhäufeln?

Mein Gartenigel scheint unter einer alten Europalette zu wohnen. Oben drauf stehen Ersatzdachziegel und anderes Zeug. Alles hinter dem Haus zw. Schuppen und Kompost. Dort ist er geschützt und es ist relativ warm ...

Mandy


----------



## Theo (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Moin Uwe jur.

Zu dem Thema habe ich auch was.
Meine Tochter hat sich vor ein paar Jahren einen Kater zugelegt, der es in der Wohnung nicht aushält.
Also bleibt er im Garten und damit es im gut geht hat er eine Kiste(50x40x40), ähnlich wie in Beitrag 10 zu sehen.
Sie ist mit Stroh ausgelegt in in den letzten zwei Wintern teilt sich die Katze ihr Haus mit einem Igel.
Ab und an kommt er raus, frißt sich satt und ab geht es wieder in die Heija. Die Kiste reicht für beide und ich staune das die sich vertragen
Den Sommer über läßt sich der stachlige Geselle nur selten blicken. Mal sehen ob er dieses Jahr wieder Quartier bezieht.


----------



## uwe jur. (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

So, weiter geht´s

Heute habe ich mal wieder in das Haus geschaut. Ich habe ja anfangs ins Haus Stroh reingelegt was jetzt herabgedrückt und zu einer Art Nest geformt ist. Das Nest ( meine Beschreibung ) ist etwa 20cm im Durchmesser. Wenn es der Igel war, dann hat der ja wohl mal darin gelegen!

Mich hat nur gewundert, das gerade niemand im Haus gesessen hat Ein Igel ist doch nachtaktiv und müsste doch jetzt( 14:30 Uhr ) schlafen, oder?


Uwe


----------



## karsten. (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

[OT]Anhang anzeigen Merkblatt Igel.pdf   ,   Anhang anzeigen Stachelige+Waisenkinder+-+Interview+aus+der+TA+vom+3.11.07.pdf[/OT]


----------



## uwe jur. (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Danke dir Karsten für die Info!

Aber was sagt mir die Praxis, war das jetzt ein Zufall oder meint die Mehrheit das der doch vielleicht einziehen wird?


----------



## StefanRP (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so einen Kasten gebaut, da zwei Jungigel noch bis Mitte Dez. im Schnee umherliefen.
Der Kasten sollte als Futerhaus dienen, was er auch tat.
Als Futtermittel ist Katzentrockenfutter geeignet weil es sich länger hält.
Das Problem ist leider immer, dass sich auch etliche Mäuse in dem Kasten ansammeln und alles verkoten und das unabhängig ob sich dort Futter befindet oder nicht. Das ist im Winter wie immer Sommer das selbe. Ich hab im Winter viel gepiepse und geklopfe vernommen.
Das interesante beim Igel ist , das er zwar das Trockenfutter gerne ist, aber er trotzdem im Schnee weiter nach Insekten sucht, obwohl er es aus menschlicher Sicht einfacher haben könnte. Die Tiere scheinen viel Abwechslung bei der Nahrung zu suchen.


----------



## Hagalaz (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Wo im Dezember noch Igel zu sehn ist aber sehr seltsam normal müssten die zu dieser Jahreszeit schon tief schlafen oder?!


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo 

das so ist nicht richtig 

Igel gehen in Winterschlaf :

+ wenn die Temperaturen dauerhaft unter ca 6° fallen
+ sie keinen Stress haben (z.B. nicht krank sind , Revier"freiheit" , Ruhe usw.)
+ sie glauben :? das Mindestgewicht erreicht zu haben 

das ist DIE Igelinformationsseite 


Medium 14042 anzeigen
schönes WE


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Darius,

nein, dass die kleinen noch im im Dezember rumkrabbeln, ist völlig normal. Ich hab die Erfahrung im Lauf der Jahre gemacht, dass die großen dicken als erste schlafen gehen und die kleinen fipsigen bis zuletzt versuchen, noch etwas zu fressen. Und da sich unser Siedlung in den letzten Jahren durch Hinterbebauung massiv verändert hat, wird die Futterschale immer häufiger angenommen. Und auch schon mal energisch eingefordert, wenn man spät dran ist  Die einen klappern solange mit der leeren Schale, bis was passiert, die anderen schieben die leere Schale demonstrativ bis vor die Tür.


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Karsten der ist nun auch auf der Überwachungsliste und meiner noch hin zu und schon ist es eine Vereinigung oder so  Deiner ist aber Fotogener


----------



## karsten. (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo

aus gegebenen Anlaß 
wir haben die "Bude schon voll !"

nicht alles Einsammeln !
sondern helfen !
 
oder 
die Finger davon lassen !

und
_*Ganz Wichtig ! 
Flohmittel töten geschwächte Tiere*_
selbst viele Tierärzte wissen das nicht und beraten falsch !

schönes WE


----------



## Christine (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Karsten,

 jetzt schon wegen Überfüllung geschlossen? Ohje 

Bei uns kommen einige noch brav zum fressen. Sorgen-Zwerge habe ich noch keine gesichtet - allerdings sitze ich auch nicht die ganze Nacht am Fenster. 
Da die aber nach und nach immer früher an die Schalen kommen, kann sich das noch ändern. 
Und zum Glück hab ich dieses Jahr noch keine auffälligen Hustinetten-Igel gehört - hoffentlich bleibt das so :beten


----------



## karsten. (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Überfüllung      Ja !

Geschlossen     Nein !

mfG


----------



## lollo (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



karsten. schrieb:


> aus gegebenen Anlaß
> wir haben die "Bude schon voll !"


Hallo,

wir auch, und ich meine in diesem Jahr ist es besonders reichlich.


> nicht alles Einsammeln !


Das möchte ich mit Nachdruck unterstreichen, denn wenn ich höre mit welchen Argumenten Fundigel beim Tierschutz abgegeben werden, sträuben sich mir manchmal die Nackenhaare. Hier muss viel mehr Aufklärung betrieben werden.

 
Hat jemand Feuer bitte?


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Wir hatten die ganzen Jahre über auch einige Igel im Garten da auf unserem Grundstück große Holzhaufen stehen
Nur leider wurde unser Igel dieses Jahr ermordet anderst kann man es nicht sagen.
Hab ihn eines Tages im Garten gefunden oder das was von ihm übrig war.
Nur noch die Stacheln lagen rum er war komplett leer gefressen welches Tier kann ein Igel so leer fressen also richtig auskratzen so zu sagen?!


----------



## lollo (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> welches Tier kann ein Igel so leer fressen


Hallo,

der Igel gehört auch zum Beutetier des Uhu.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Nur noch die Stacheln lagen rum er war komplett leer gefressen welches Tier kann ein Igel so leer fressen also richtig auskratzen so zu sagen?!



Erst ein Raubtier und dann Ameisen, Fliegenlarven, __ Käfer etc.
Die lassen nur das unbekömmliche, eben Stacheln und so übrig ...

Mandy


----------



## lollo (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Erst ein Raubtier


Hallo,

freilaufende Raubtiere in Deutschland? :smoki Ist der Wolf bei euch schon angekommen? 
Ich dachte immer der Autofahrer ist für den Igel das größte Raubtier.


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Also es war kein Uhu und auch so wüsste ich nicht was es sein könnte höchstens ein Fuchs aber kann in einer nacht Ameisen... eine Igel leer machen?


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Darius.

Vielleicht war es auch ein Marder...


----------



## Christine (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo Darius,

da kommen wohl auch noch Dachs und Marderhund in Frage - sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*



lollo schrieb:


> Ist der Wolf bei euch schon angekommen?



Ich hab noch keinen gesehen, aber der soll in den brandenburger Wäldern schon rumtigern.

Es gibt doch auch noch andere Tiere ... Marder, Fuchs, Waschbär, vielleicht auch ne verwilderte Katze ... keine Ahnung  was den Igel gekillt hat, aber vieles ist möglich.

Mandy


----------



## lollo (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

Hallo,

na klar doch gibt es noch ein paar größere Tiere die dem Igel nachstellen, und gerade dann, wenn ein Igel schwach oder krank ist. Und hat er sein Alter mal erreicht, wird er auch einen natürlichen Tod sterben.
siehe auch hier

Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch eine Igelmutter mit 4 Jungen zur Pflege, die von einem Jagdhund verletzt wurde, weil sie ihre Jungen verteidigte. Nach tierärztlicher Hilfe kam dann die Igelmutter mit ihren 4 Jungen über den Tierschutz zur Pflege zu uns, und nach erfolgreicher Hilfe sind bis auf den Nesthocker schon wieder Mutter und 3 Junge mit ausreichendem Gewicht wieder ausgewildert.


----------



## karsten. (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Igel*

moin

gute Zeit seine Igel auf den Winter vorzubereiten.
vorzugsweise in Futterhäusern .

mfG

 (das Foto ist noch ganz frisch  )
der kommt natürlich auch vorbei 
deshalb auch Futterhäuser

 
der war nur zur Kur
aber es geht schon wieder 

mfG


----------

